

Salaries of Fictional TV Characters - cagriaksay
http://salaryfairy.com/fairy/blog/salaries-of-fictional-tv-characters

======
Igglyboo
Michael Bluth's seems a bit high since him and his family are pretty much
always broke.

Also Peter Griffin hasn't worked at the happy go lucky toy factory in like 10
years.

~~~
cagriaksay
Salary Fairy predictions let you know how much you are worth in the job
market. Even though the family is always broke, if Michael decided to leave,
that's how much he could make in another company :)

~~~
Igglyboo
Ah, well then yea I'd have to agree with that number, especially based on his
location.

------
cagriaksay
A couple of months ago, we received great feedback from hacker news, so I
wanted to share what we are up to. Recently, we crowdsourced salaries of
fictional TV characters and we published the results on this blog post. We
created anonymous profiles for the fictional characters and asked Salary Fairy
members to predict their salaries. If you have any questions about this
project or Salary Fairy in general, I'm here to answer any questions. Thanks a
lot!

------
eieio
The idea of posting anonymous profiles for TV characters is really fun, thanks
for posting this! The numbers even seem relatively reasonable, although I'd
expect Don Draper to be making a bit more...

On the feedback side, is there any reason that you chose to make your header
fixed? Fixed headers are a trend that drive me crazy, and I'm not convinced
that the links on your header are worth a significant chunk of your vertical
screen real estate.

(I've actually become very used to just adjusting these headers with new
stylish[1] styles, but I'd much rather not have to fix these headers in the
first place)

[1] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/stylish/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/stylish/)

~~~
cagriaksay
Thanks for the feedback. The header is important for user experience. We
noticed that most users go directly to the header to find out more about the
site. And having it always visible makes the site more usable. I can
understand how it can become a pet peeve, but I think it is a good tradeoff
between usability and screen real estate.

------
TheSageMage
I don't know if this factors in the Cities/States they live in. Don Draper is
NY if I'm not mistaken and I know the Cost of Living there can be very
expensive, so I was surprised to see his salary come in a lot lower than what
I would expect.

~~~
cagriaksay
It does factor in location for regular profiles. Normally, people in the same
city and field make predictions for Salary Fairy profiles. For fictional
characters though, we relaxed that limitation.

